# 18x10 on a mk5?



## tgrinsell (Oct 5, 2008)

im lookin to buy some wheels for my mk5 gli just seeing if anyone has ever ran these size wheels on low low coils? im not sure if the offsets will fit or what size tires should be run? fenders r already rolled looking to have them pulled any help or input is apriciated! thanks 
there 19x8.5F / 19x9.5R ET42F / ET48R 
or
18x8.5F / 18x10R ET30F / ET25R
i was thinking 215's in the rear and 225's up front???


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (tgrinsell)*

go with the first one, as there is no way the second one will fit in the rear.


----------



## tgrinsell (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (JDriver1.8t)*

ya i know with a wider wheel you need a higer offset i just wasnt sure how high..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (tgrinsell)*

You need more in the 35-40 range IIRC.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

i know 10's, maybe even 10.5's have been done on a mkv. just not sure if they were 17's or 18's


----------



## tgrinsell (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

ya thats one thing ive never really took the time to understand is offsets...... weird


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (tgrinsell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tgrinsell* »_
i was thinking 215's in the rear and 225's up front???

why would you run a 225 up from and a 215 in the rear? 
anycase its more than just the width, the profile also matters and if its going to be a the 18 or 19" wheel.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (audi666)*

I would love to see a 215 stretched on a 10...


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_I would love to see a 215 stretched on a 10...








sure, here ya go
215/35 on a 10


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (tr.:R)*

Just as retarded looking as I pictured it.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_Just as retarded looking as I pictured it.

Haha x2


----------



## tgrinsell (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (cyclegrip)*

woh haha ya thats a lota bit more than i was thinking... what would be a legit size on a 9.5 wheel with just a bit a stretch again im new to the whole stretching tires thing just something i wana try for a bit


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 18x10 on a mk5? (tgrinsell)*

245 would be mild stretch on a 9.5


----------

